# Suggestions/advice.



## The Kid Inside (Feb 29, 2020)

Hello everyone. I'm a new member, looking for some helpfull advice. Haven't enjoyed the hobbie for over 35 years. Im in a new home that's got an attic with a 8'×15' space available for a train layout. I've been scouring the internet looking for ideas to fit this space. I would love to hear any and all suggestions for my available space. I respect your years of experience in the Hobbie and would love to hear what you would do with this space. Access is from the 15 foot side.

Scale.................HO
Power................DCC
Time period......70-80s

I live in Toronto, Ontario, 🇨🇦. I want to run Canadian National engines and pull freight. Cargo and oil tanks.

Thanks for any suggestions and ideas you many have.

Bailey


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi Bailey. I googled "model railroad layout suggestions in attic" and got a pretty good listing of articles you could read. I have no experience with attic layouts, but there are a lot of them out there. Good luck!


----------



## The Kid Inside (Feb 29, 2020)

Fire21 said:


> Hi Bailey. I googled "model railroad layout suggestions in attic" and got a pretty good listing of articles you could read. I have no experience with attic layouts, but there are a lot of them out there. Good luck!


Thank you. Awesome.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Is attic insulated, with heat and air conditioning? Windows at each end?


----------



## The Kid Inside (Feb 29, 2020)

Dennis461 said:


> Is attic insulated, with heat and air conditioning? Windows at each end?


No its not an insulated attic. It will be tw
too cold in the winter and too hot in the summer. Its very nice for about 6-7 months of the year. Spring and fall.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

My layout is in the attic. The floor is 26’X20’. The platform is about 1’ from the floor so it is roughly 20’X20’.

I would definitely insulate your attic. But make sure you leave an air space between the roof and the insulation. I used mostly R-11 fiberglass insulation for my attic train room, but if I was doing it today, I would use rigid foam. Also, if possible, install a gable end fan. I have a 15” fan that keeps it tolerable for a few extra months. I built an insulated box around the fan so I can close it off in the winter. Run more power for lights, trains, electric heater, dehumidifier, etc. if needed before you install the layout. I use a 1500-watt portable space heater in the winter. Between the heater and the fan, I can make it comfortable on all but the coldest or hottest days. But I’m near Philly and that might be harder in Toronto winters. I recently hooked up Rube Goldberg A/C for the attic that does a half decent job. You might want to look into A/C before you get too far along.


----------



## The Kid Inside (Feb 29, 2020)

Lehigh74 said:


> My layout is in the attic. The floor is 26’X20’. The platform is about 1’ from the floor so it is roughly 20’X20’.
> 
> I would definitely insulate your attic. But make sure you leave an air space between the roof and the insulation. I used mostly R-11 fiberglass insulation for my attic train room, but if I was doing it today, I would use rigid foam. Also, if possible, install a gable end fan. I have a 15” fan that keeps it tolerable for a few extra months. I built an insulated box around the fan so I can close it off in the winter. Run more power for lights, trains, electric heater, dehumidifier, etc. if needed before you install the layout. I use a 1500-watt portable space heater in the winter. Between the heater and the fan, I can make it comfortable on all but the coldest or hottest days. But I’m near Philly and that might be harder in Toronto winters. I recently hooked up Rube Goldberg A/C for the attic that does a half decent job. You might want to look into A/C before you get too far along.
> View attachment 548214


Fantastic! My attic is not as high as yours. I am currently insulating the attic floor with Rockwood.


----------



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

The Atlas publications have several layouts. You can see these by going to atlasrr.com and looking at their HO track packages. The numbers match the layouts in their publications. Might give you some ideas -- I think the description gives the space required.


----------



## The Kid Inside (Feb 29, 2020)

jackpresley said:


> The Atlas publications have several layouts. You can see these by going to atlasrr.com and looking at their HO track packages. The numbers match the layouts in their publications. Might give you some ideas -- I think the description gives the space required.


I will check it out, thank you.


----------



## The Kid Inside (Feb 29, 2020)

Doing research for several weeks now on first locomotive and power solutions. I've chosen and purchased the NCE Power Cab and a GP40-2 CN engine. I picked this one because it is a 4 axle, I'm Canadian and the number 70 which is my birth year. But mainly based on the excellent advice received from this site!


















Just have to finish my attic. Thank you guys for all your help.

My attic is coming along. Can't wait to start the benchwork.

The house was built in 1942, so I have lots of wiring to bring up to code, as you can see! Lol


----------



## The Kid Inside (Feb 29, 2020)

Is 1/8 thick cork fine for laying track on?


----------



## Dad_Eh (Dec 13, 2020)

Hi TKI. How is your attic layout progressing? I’m East of you and making a return to the hobby. Simply doing my research now before the purchasing begins and will be doing a basement build


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Have to ask, is that GP40-2 an Atlas product?

Whatever it is, it’s very cool!


----------



## The Kid Inside (Feb 29, 2020)

Dad_Eh said:


> Hi TKI. How is your attic layout progressing? I’m East of you and making a return to the hobby. Simply doing my research now before the purchasing begins and will be doing a basement build


I'm renovating the entire house. So it's been on hold for the past few weeks. And of course it's quite cold. I'm actually in Ajax. In an old tiny war home. It has been partly renovated already. The living room.

















Old_Hobo said:


> Have to ask, is that GP40-2 an Atlas product?
> 
> Whatever it is, it’s very cool!


----------



## The Kid Inside (Feb 29, 2020)

The Kid Inside said:


> I'm renovating the entire house. So it's been on hold for the past few weeks. And of course it's quite cold. I'm actually in Ajax. In an old tiny war home. It has been partly renovated already. The living room.
> View attachment 552423
> View attachment 552424


Yup.


Old_Hobo said:


> Have to ask, is that GP40-2 an Atlas product?
> 
> Whatever it is, it’s very cool!


Yup. Its what the sales guy recommended.


----------

